

Unofficial GitHub Atom Windows Builds - adefa
http://atom.strieber.org/

======
RobotCaleb
Thanks.

I installed it and initially enjoyed the concept. The settings screen was very
pleasant. Adding keybindings was almost a joy.

However, the simple task of navigating between words with ctrl+arrow keys
didn't do anything. I'll check it out again in a couple weeks.

------
adefa
The newest version fixes issues with package management.

